# First GoPro video



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I enjoyed the video. I'm not sure what you could use as a mount "on the dog" that would be stabilized enough when the dog was running. They advertise stabilized mounts but I think by then the weight and bulk would be a problem.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

kellyguy said:


> I enjoyed the video. I'm not sure what you could use as a mount "on the dog" that would be stabilized enough when the dog was running. They advertise stabilized mounts but I think by then the weight and bulk would be a problem.


Thanks.
I have seen a harness-type back mount that some company sells but in the video example there is too much sway. I have also seen a do-it-yourself front collar mount...but I don't think their results were any better.

I am experimenting with holding a "pole mount" and next month I will try a hand held mount for when my dog goes to the lake.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool video. 

T & T are beautiful Goldens. 

I just received my GoPro Hero 3+ black on Friday. I am also trying to rig up a stable mount for Axl. Got some decent video but need to stabilize it better. I used an old harness and it worked pretty well until it got wet. What kind of mount did you get?

I am also having issues getting it to look as good on Youtube as the raw video from the camera.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

alphadude said:


> Cool video.
> 
> T & T are beautiful Goldens.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Ticket is in agility -not in conformation showing,(she didn't like it- we tried it on a long weekend) but her brother-Tanner - is and is halfway to his championship. 

I got a 24 inch length of PVC pipe(called a riser) with the ends having threads and put a screw thru the middle of an end cap (that has threads) for the pipe and mounted the tripod mount. I have a shorter length, too, and all I have to do is unscrew the cap and put it on the shorter pvc pipe. 

I held it in my hand and took the video. I have to experiment more - maybe with a regular tripod at different heights and see what happens.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

goldenca said:


> Thanks. Ticket is in agility -not in conformation showing,(she didn't like it- we tried it on a long weekend) but her brother-Tanner - is and is halfway to his championship.
> 
> I got a 24 inch length of PVC pipe(called a riser) with the ends having threads and put a screw thru the middle of an end cap (that has threads) for the pipe and mounted the tripod mount. I have a shorter length, too, and all I have to do is unscrew the cap and put it on the shorter pvc pipe.
> 
> I held it in my hand and took the video. I have to experiment more - maybe with a regular tripod at different heights and see what happens.


We have a regular "TriPod"


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL.....I mean a camera tripod....not Tripod the golden.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

The video looks great!  

I've been thinking about buying a GoPro next month. Do you guys have any tips on how to shoot good-quality videos with it? 

They have all kinds of mounts and I don't know which one(s) I should get... 

GoPro Official Website: The World's Most Versatile Camera


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What is GoPro video?? I need a video system for my rally students so I can tape their runs and watch it back with them. The iphone doesnt do a good enough job,


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, love these GoPro Cameras!
Fun watching these two beautiful Goldens playing. 

GoPro is a fantastic Co. too, they were a featured story on 60 Minutes last year. 

If anyone is interested, they have a "Daily" drawing, you can win a GoPro camera and Package. 

GoPro Official Website: The World's Most Versatile Camera

Daily drawing-
Everything We Make Daily Giveaway | GoPro Official Website


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been thinking about buying a GoPro as well, although my intended purpose is for mounting on a quad copter for aerial video's. The plus side of them is that they are relatively inexpensive, waterproof and rugged. 
What they seem to be good for is grabbing "action" shots from a point of view perspective. They would be less useful for videoing action that takes place at varying distances from the camera because they lack a viewfinder and zoom. I'll stick to my DSLR for that.
My question for those of you that have them. What do you use to in the field to review the video and how well does that work in bright sunlight? (My main peeve with all LCD's)


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Aleksandrina said:


> The video looks great!
> 
> I've been thinking about buying a GoPro next month. Do you guys have any tips on how to shoot good-quality videos with it?
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Which mount you choose depends on what you are going to film.....I made a pole -tripod mount so I could keep it at the dog's level. I have a suction cup mount for the dashboard of my car to take film when I go on a road trip or to film at dusk with car headlights. 

I also have a handlebar/ seatpost mount for my mountain bike. I still need to get a chest or head mount. Since they are a waterproof camera- a handheld floating grip would be good to have. But I think a tripod mount is the best.

Practice with your GoPro will help you get better. It is all in your POV. (point of view). Also you can go to You Tube and see other people's videos.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The GoPro line is geared towards action oriented videotaping. Most reviews say this is an area of excellence ... I was thinking of getting one but then read in several places that they are for outdoor use - might be interesting to see if the GRF members do use it indoors  I believe the GoPro directly links to the iPhone, so it may be an excellent choice for you. 

I currently use a somewhat pricey JVC camcorder mounted on a tripod - you do need to mark the area of coverage if you are recording without anyone handling the camcorder. I am wait listed for a SoloShot 2 (not yet shipping) to help with my online class video submissions - this system is advertised as being able to not only track the action but zoom in & out as needed hands free.



Ljilly28 said:


> What is GoPro video?? I need a video system for my rally students so I can tape their runs and watch it back with them. The iphone doesnt do a good enough job,


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

kellyguy said:


> I've been thinking about buying a GoPro as well, although my intended purpose is for mounting on a quad copter for aerial video's. The plus side of them is that they are relatively inexpensive, waterproof and rugged.
> What they seem to be good for is grabbing "action" shots from a point of view perspective. They would be less useful for videoing action that takes place at varying distances from the camera because they lack a viewfinder and zoom. I'll stick to my DSLR for that.
> My question for those of you that have them. What do you use to in the field to review the video and how well does that work in bright sunlight? (My main peeve with all LCD's)


GoPro makes an attachment to the back of the camera to view what you are shooting. My GoPro is wireless so I use the GoPro App on my iPhone to use as my viewfinder and to set settings for the camera. As far as direct sunlight, etc. You can adjust the settings like zoom, slow motion, lighting, exposure, etc.in the GoPro editing software that is free to download. I am still learning all of this and what settings to use on the camera. You can also set the camera for wide angle, medium, or narrow view.

I will be taking a free class at my local R.E.I store later on this month for "GoPro for beginners".


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I would like to get one someday if the funds ever present themselves. I have read up on them quite a bit and have seen many videos.

If you are shooting in person, stabilizing it against your face is a good tip I think.

Stabilize Your GoPro Footage By Pressing It To Your Face - DIY Photography

The pipe you are using goldenca would benefit with a weight at the bottom for hand held. I've done that with a DSLR and it helped a lot.

The dog mount vids I have seen, well lets just say that is a difficult one to accomplish. This is by far the most stable one I have seen, no idea what they used, sorry. Good shot at the harness at the 1:30 minute mark of it though FWIW. Slower the dog is the better the video I think.

[vimeo]56676342[/vimeo]

This is a video posted by a member here many years ago. Not a go pro but a snowboard cam? as I remember. Bookmarked it as I liked the tune 






Have fun playing folks, enjoy seeing you vids


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love our member craigleboy90's go pro vids on the forum. I have asked him ?'s before and always got a response. I think the guy is a true artist with editing his videos and camera work. I don't say that lightly.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/288346-gopro-golden-retriever.html


----------

